# Really a kenyi ?



## pmkls1 (May 21, 2006)

I got this fish from petsmart when she was just 1" long out of the kenyi tank. I always noticed that she was a little different looking than the other kenyi I have. Now that she is getting larger her differences are becoming more apparent. As you can see in the photos below she is holding and this is her 3rd brood. I keep only yellow labs and kenyi in my 55g tank and she readily mates with the male kenyi, but I'm not sure that she's 100% kenyi anymore. I can't think of anything else she could be unless she's a hybrid. I have 2 photos below and will try to get more photos that are clearer. Thanks in advince,

Phil


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

well she is at least half Kenyi, or a poorly bred one. Two many neat vertical bars, not sure if that means hybrid but could be possible. Does her mouth shape look teh same as the other Kenyi?

Don't tell the mother but her fry should not be saved. We live in a cruel world, but that's the way it is.


----------



## pmkls1 (May 21, 2006)

I will actually have to compare her to the other kenyi once I get her back in the main tank. I thought her body was the same other than the stripes and sometimes her coloring changes to more of a solid blue. But, now I'm not sure if there are more differences or not. I'll do some more comparing and see though. Thanks,
Phil


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that heater broke or is it just me? Im no expert here but they shouldn't be glowing red like that right?


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

danielratti said:


> Is that heater broke or is it just me? Im no expert here but they shouldn't be glowing red like that right?


? That's a hose.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont think thats a hose. i had a heater like that and i didn't know it broke and when i stuck me hand in the water i got the zap of a life time.


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

no he's right. The heater is F'd. Maybe that girl rubbed against that thing.


----------



## pmkls1 (May 21, 2006)

no the heater isnt broke, its old and the paint is rubbing off of the outside. also the rubber cap on the bottom is sitting on there crooked and is covered in calcium deposits from the extremely hard well water. that tank is my 10g fry tank and it is usually occupied by newborn fry. i keep the mothers in breeder nets usually, but I have 3 holding mothers and only 2 nets so i transferred all of my fry to the 55g growout tank and put her in there. she had only been in the tank 10 min when i took these pics. as a matter of fact i had just performed a water change and cleaned the glass so im quite sure of the condition of the heater


----------



## pmkls1 (May 21, 2006)

Just an update, I have kept the fry to see how they look. I can definately tell that there is an issue with the genetics of the fish. The stripes on the fry aren't uniform, some look like a kenyi and some have odd stripes. There are also health issues where a fry will die randomly here and there for no apparent reason. I have the fry in a well maintained 55g fry tank with good water quality and an equal amount of yellow lab fry of the same size. The fry from this mother will die randomly like I already said and I haven't lost a yellow lab yet. Wether she is a hybrid or poorly bred is irrelevant, she is definately not fit to breed. I will simply just have to not allow her to keep any fry, but she is still a pretty and healthy fish. I would still like to know how she came to be.
Phil


----------

